# TRIFECTA: Get Tuned. (2017 Cruze / Cruze Hatch Support Now Available!)



## JorgeMichigan84 (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm making a custom shirt ram Air Intake for my Hatchback Manual ( LT with the RS Package ) Should I wait until I finish with this mini project before doing that tune?


----------



## So_ice_cold (Apr 30, 2017)

how do i get this tune???? this power would be appreciated lol


----------



## 17Cruzer (Apr 18, 2017)

What exactly is the difference between the

2016--2017 Chevrolet Cruze / Cruze Hatch - 1.4L Turbo Advantage 

2016--2017 Chevrolet Cruze / Cruze Hatch - 1.4L Turbo Elite


----------



## BigJay718 (Feb 1, 2017)

17Cruzer said:


> What exactly is the difference between the
> 
> 2016--2017 Chevrolet Cruze / Cruze Hatch - 1.4L Turbo Advantage
> 
> ...



The advantage is really only for a bone stock cruze, where as the elite will be custom calibrated to whatever modifications you have on the car as well as full support from trifecta for adjustments.


----------



## 17Cruzer (Apr 18, 2017)

BigJay718 said:


> The advantage is really only for a bone stock cruze, where as the elite will be custom calibrated to whatever modifications you have on the car as well as full support from trifecta for adjustments.


Interesting! Thanks.


----------



## Premier17 (May 20, 2017)

Has anyone tried this tune yet on their 2nd gen Cruze? I am considering it, but am nervous about the warranty considering my 17' is a lease.


----------



## 17Cruzer (Apr 18, 2017)

Seriously?


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

@Premier17I have this tune on one of my Cruzes, but why would you tune a lease?


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

EricSmit said:


> @*Premier17*I have this tune on one of my Cruzes, but why would you tune a lease?


Because someone who drives a lease wants to enjoy the same performance?


----------



## 1988gmc355 (Jul 20, 2016)

Premier17 said:


> Has anyone tried this tune yet on their 2nd gen Cruze? I am considering it, but am nervous about the warranty considering my 17' is a lease.


Are you silly? Just SEND IT.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

SilverCruzer said:


> Because someone who drives a lease wants to enjoy the same performance?


Fair enough I suppose.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Don't forget you can flash back to stock and pretend nothing was ever done to the vehicle in the first place


----------



## cruzeguy2016 (Apr 24, 2016)

WOT-Tuning said:


> Don't forget you can flash back to stock and pretend nothing was ever done to the vehicle in the first place


Exactly what I would do. (traded my vette in after pulling meth/centrifugal supercharger off)


----------



## Saint Nick (Mar 14, 2017)

Got my 2016 2nd gen tuned. It's pretty much awesome


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Saint Nick said:


> Got my 2016 2nd gen tuned. It's pretty much awesome


Awesome! Glad to hear it


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

isn't the tune still locked to the VIN?


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

newsguy99 said:


> isn't the tune still locked to the VIN?


Yes.


----------



## hdBattousai (Jun 30, 2017)

How well hidden is this? Like if I set it back to stock and have service done are they very likely to spot it and void my warranty?


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

can you pay with a more than one visa if you have a gift card visa and outside of paypal?


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

jsusanka said:


> can you pay with a more than one visa if you have a gift card visa and outside of paypal?


You can pay however PayPal will take your payment as we do not process payments any other way.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

hdBattousai said:


> How well hidden is this? Like if I set it back to stock and have service done are they very likely to spot it and void my warranty?


Unless something has changed between Gen 1 and Gen 2, the dealership can't tell locally but can take a snap shot of the ECU and find it off site. This is if you decided to take your car in "Still Tuned". You also had to pick "Transparency Mode" at the last screen when you flash the ECU for that to also work.


----------



## Premier17 (May 20, 2017)

EricSmit said:


> @*Premier17*I have this tune on one of my Cruzes, but why would you tune a lease?


Because I didn't want the high payment of a financed loan at 28K for a fully loaded Premier (which is what I have) so the next best thing is to Lease with the intent to buy at the end of the lease which saved over $100/month over financing... But I'd like to have improved performance over the next 39 months in the mean time! 

Getting back on topic though, I am seriously considering this tune due to similar power gains as the BNR but literally nearly half the price. I don't plan to modify my Cruze performance wise with anything else other than the Tune so the Trifecta tune to me seems like a much better deal.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Premier17 said:


> Because I didn't want the high payment of a financed loan at 28K for a fully loaded Premier (which is what I have) so the next best thing is to Lease with the intent to buy at the end of the lease which saved over $100/month over financing... But I'd like to have improved performance over the next 39 months in the mean time!
> 
> Getting back on topic though, I am seriously considering this tune due to similar power gains as the BNR but literally nearly half the price. I don't plan to modify my Cruze performance wise with anything else other than the Tune so the Trifecta tune to me seems like a much better deal.


Sounds like a sound plan indeed! Only you know your finances and the decisions you need to make 

We are here to answer any questions. Faster response times if you contact us directly via the info in our signature.


----------



## RunninWild (Sep 14, 2017)

Any plans to come out with a diesel tune?


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

RunninWild said:


> Any plans to come out with a diesel tune?


Yes, the development for the new CTD is underway. We will make an announcement as soon as it is ready for retail


----------



## RunninWild (Sep 14, 2017)

Any hints on what kind of numbers we might expect?


----------



## Djhaugh (Sep 17, 2017)

Does anybody with the 1.8l engine run trifecta? Any noticeable difference?


----------



## Overbuilt (Jan 13, 2017)

So when you spend $349 for a 2017 Cruze Hatch tune, what do you get? All it says is flash loader included. Is the cable included?


----------



## RunninWild (Sep 14, 2017)

Does the manufacturer have any way to detect if the tune had been installed in the past and void the warranty? Ive heard some ecus keep track of how many times it has been flashed and if the number is different then what has been logged by the dealer they can void the warranty? Would love a tune but not at the expense of throwing away my extended warranty.


----------



## Osgoood1 (Sep 26, 2017)

RunninWild said:


> Does the manufacturer have any way to detect if the tune had been installed in the past and void the warranty? Ive heard some ecus keep track of how many times it has been flashed and if the number is different then what has been logged by the dealer they can void the warranty? Would love a tune but not at the expense of throwing away my extended warranty.


If we are talking about laws. If they can prove the resin of why that certain part on your car failed was because of the tune then they don't have to warranty it. But it's your lawyers against theres. And yes they can see if it has been flashed and reset.


----------



## RunninWild (Sep 14, 2017)

That law only exists in the states. As far as I'm aware in canada they can use whatever excuse they want to void the entire warranty. I was told if I tried to install fog lights on my own it would void the warranty on the car ?. If I keep up the amount of driving im doing my warranty will be over in 4 years. I can have some fun at that point I guess


----------



## Premier17 (May 20, 2017)

I wanted to post that I have installed the Trifecta tune on my Premier last week and it has woken the car up quite a bit. My Premier since brand new had an annoying "chug" and lag while accelerating and that is pretty much completely gone with the Trifecta tune. The power comes on much more quickly and in multiple driving scenarios I haven't found myself wishing the car had more power which was a constant on the factory tune. The transmission shifting is also greatly improved. It just shifts quickly and smoothly and isn't hunting for gears anymore. Some constructive feedback I CAN give however is that you have the throttle "tip-in" set too aggressively for very light throttle (under 5%). It makes the car hard to take off from a stop without jerking the car or nearly spinning the tires. To me, it just gives a false sense of quickness and is a detriment to the tune, not a compliment. Other than that I highly recommend it, especially for the price and if you intend to otherwise keep your Cruze factory except for the tune. To me, it just made clear sense to go with the Trifecta.


----------



## zippypcs (Sep 6, 2017)

This is what I noticed after my tune. Mostly great but light throttle at start up can be tricky due to the pedal feeling aggressive. But, power is much better than factory and shifting is improved.


----------



## Overbuilt (Jan 13, 2017)

Premier17 said:


> Some constructive feedback I CAN give however is that you have the throttle "tip-in" set too aggressively for very light throttle (under 5%). It makes the car hard to take off from a stop without jerking the car or nearly spinning the tires. To me, it just gives a false sense of quickness and is a detriment to the tune, not a compliment. Other than that I highly recommend it, especially for the price and if you intend to otherwise keep your Cruze factory except for the tune. To me, it just made clear sense to go with the Trifecta.


I agree 100%. I emailed Trifecta about this specific and was basically told I needed to learn to drive.


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

Have any you notice andy difference in MPG? Just curious as i had it on my 2011 and MPG went down.


----------



## Overbuilt (Jan 13, 2017)

pontiacgt said:


> Have any you notice andy difference in MPG? Just curious as i had it on my 2011 and MPG went down.


I didn't run my tune but for a few days. Something is wacky with mine, as when I shifted to factory settings the transmission would hold first gear all through city traffic. I flashed mine back to stock while Trifecta examines my tune calibration.


----------



## zippypcs (Sep 6, 2017)

I had an issue with going between DSVM on /off and it shifting weird. I had them take the DSVM out of the tune so it stays on all the time and I like it much better. MPG for first 2000 miles with the tune driving to work and back currently at 36.9 on the DIC. Half freeway/half 2 lane/ 90 miles round trip. So MPG has been good with this tune for me.


----------



## Premier17 (May 20, 2017)

Yeah I don't think they drove a gen 2 Cruze after writing the tune otherwise they'd know how ridiculous the throttle off of idle is set after the tune. It's nearly dangerous. I also noticed if my cruise is in and auto stop kicks in when the car restarts it WON'T accelerate. It's not only slow, but it will barely move like there is no power at all. This morning I hit 5,000 RPM taking off after a stop light and the car behind me was honking because I just could NOT get the car to GO. :/.


----------



## Overbuilt (Jan 13, 2017)

Premier17 said:


> Yeah I don't think they drove a gen 2 Cruze after writing the tune otherwise they'd know how ridiculous the throttle off of idle is set after the tune. It's nearly dangerous. I also noticed if my cruise is in and auto stop kicks in when the car restarts it WON'T accelerate. It's not only slow, but it will barely move like there is no power at all. This morning I hit 5,000 RPM taking off after a stop light and the car behind me was honking because I just could NOT get the car to GO. :/.


Well obviously I can't speak if they did or didn't but my experience is on-par with your's. I flashed mine back to STOCK until it's investigated. I miss the power gains but I don't miss the inconsistency. Though be careful flashing it back to stock, you won't get the transparency option so you'll then have a Re-flash history. GG.


----------



## Premier17 (May 20, 2017)

Unfortunately I received a response back that the tune is not intended to be used daily for the sport mode, and the cruise-on "stock" mode should be the daily driver. I disagree. I don't think that most customers want the "stock" for daily driving. They want the sport mode, but for the sport mode to have better drive-ability. Also, maybe I'm crazy, but I feel like the "stock" mode with cruise turned on is MUCH slower than it was from the factory? No way I can drive in that mode, it's too slow. It feels like I"m driving with the brakes on.


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

Not meant to used daily?!?! Then what’s the point? This is the final issue. Will go with someone else. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Premier17 said:


> Unfortunately I received a response back that the tune is not intended to be used daily for the sport mode, and the cruise-on "stock" mode should be the daily driver. I disagree. I don't think that most customers want the "stock" for daily driving. They want the sport mode, but for the sport mode to have better drive-ability. Also, maybe I'm crazy, but I feel like the "stock" mode with cruise turned on is MUCH slower than it was from the factory? No way I can drive in that mode, it's too slow. It feels like I"m driving with the brakes on.


Stock really is THAT slow. You have to go all the way to almost WOT to get acceleration out of the vehicle. Like we said in our reply to you, the dead throttle feel on most new GM vehicles is really bad. You end up having to train your foot to go deep into the throttle for acceleration etc. Going from that to the hear instant throttle feel in Sport mode is a big change and requires some getting used to. We never tell customers they "need to learn how to drive". We simply suggest there is a little re-adjustment period on how to apply throttle in Sport mode. 99% of our customer base purchases for the power and features we offer. Specifically for being able to switch back and forth between stock and tuned power. 

So yes, Sport mode is intended for spirited driving. If you want to put put around town etc, then thats what Stock is for. Otherwise, why even have the option to switch back and forth? The difference between the two is definitely marked, and can be felt. Also, it's super easy to hit the CC button so if you are in Stock, in town, and feel like you want to drive more aggressively, you can by simply disengaging CC 

Some customers have opted to eliminate the feature though. They prefer to have the tune on all the time. The only downside to that is that you lose the ability to turn off Auto Stop.


----------



## zippypcs (Sep 6, 2017)

This tune all the time for me=:bowing:


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

And guys, thats not to say we do not take the feedback seriously. All of this makes it back to the engineers. We understand there are two crowds when it comes to tuning in most cases. Those that want all out power and aggressiveness, and those that just want the vehicle to be like it currently is, stock, but with a little more grunt behind it. Trying to please both crowds is difficult but not something we can't do, as we have done on products we currently have on market 

Our calibration strikes a nice balance, I think, from my time behind the wheel. However, the engineers will most likely update the calibration, as we are continually taking feedback and trying to improve our products, in the near future. We do try to duplicate the reported behavior and then see how best to address it without changing the overall feel too much. Once all that is done and validated, an update is announced. So, keep an eye out for that.

We do appreciate everyone's feedback.


----------



## Premier17 (May 20, 2017)

I think it goes to say that those who are giving the criticism are doing so because we too want the product to succeed and we want to help make it better where we can. Thank you for listening to your customers and car enthusiasts. Is there any data logging that can be taken that may help to see what's going on for those who have unexpected behaviors?


----------



## Premier17 (May 20, 2017)

I wanted to follow up to this thread to say that after working with Trifecta and giving insights into where improvements could be made to the tune, I received an updated calibration Thursday that I tested out. I am incredibly impressed with this tune. The power delivery is smooth and comes on quickly when you need it. Any spot where it felt like the car had "a little bit of power" it now has "quite a lot of power." Especially in the 3,000-4,000 engine RPM range the car pulls HARD now. My first test drive after receiving the new calibration it literally put a huge smile on my face because it feels like the car literally received an engine transplant, the differences are that noticable. With the cruise control on, the car is a little more tamed VS the sport mode and does well on the highway. Overall the power delivery is a lot smoother than the factory tune. My Premier since brand new had an annoying "chug" when accelerating, that is smoothed out and not present with the Trifecta tune. I am normally not an aggressive driver, but the extra power when needed on-demand is nice to have, especially since auto stop is still there on-demand by just pressing the cruise on button when the car is stopped. Best bang for the buck upgrade I say. There was a little misunderstanding in the customer service initially, but once talking through the issues and where I felt the tune could be improved, I am very happy with the product that was delivered. A++ guys! The Trifecta team and engineers listened to feedback and were happy to receive it, and even better they were genuinely interested and active in wanting to improve their product. I haven't tested actual speeds on the car, but my butt dyno is telling me 0-60 on the Cruze has to be well into the six second range with the tune. It is impressive. I could venture a guess of maybe even low to mid six seconds possibly.


----------



## Overbuilt (Jan 13, 2017)

I'm going to sum up my experience these last few weeks without trying to write a novel. 

When I first got the tune in mid-October it had a lot more power at WOT (Wide Open Throttle) but was basically not driveable in sport mode for city driving. The throttle tip-in or initial press of the pedal would blast you and passengers back in your seat. 
You would almost hit the car in front of you! It generated .4g on my android g-force app. This was barely pressing the gas literally 1/16th of an inch. Going back to factory mode the engine felt like it was making 100 horsepower or less. 0-40 was around 10 seconds, so it may not have even been that. So it was either no power or to much power. After 1 day I flashed it back to stock and contacted Trifecta via a support request.

Initial response from Trifecta was I had to retrain my throttle foot, their response to @Premier17 was it wasn't meant to be used daily. Well why not? These are Chevy Cruze's and not track cars. Who would buy a tune that operated like this, and wouldn't expect it to be used daily? Retrain my throttle foot - I've owned 3 Hellcats, I know what power is. This is just a weird throttle map.

There was quite a bit of dialogue between myself and Trifecta. I gave them my feedback of my problems and experiences. How the car was operating at various speeds, etc. Trifecta responded they were working to reproduce the symptoms on their test car. I then received an email they are working on a new release and it was currently in testing.

A few days later I received (at the time) a release candidate tune. This tune was absolutely spot on! The throttle problem was corrected and the pedal was very responsive yet manageable at the same time. Very similar to a hellcat. This was just sport mode on setting. (Cruise control=off). My 0-60 was around 6.5s, the shifts were quick. I was pleased.

I then stopped my car, switched to factory (Cruise Control=on) and immediately the auto stop/start system kicked in. Soon as I took my foot off of the brake the car started and I pressed the gas pedal. This is where it gets really good. The throttle felt the same as it did in sport mode. The power, the response, etc. The transmission does shift softer except during WOT then it's identical to sport mode. At WOT the 0-60 time 6.5s. 

I reported back my findings. I asked if this was the intention and was told yes. Today (10/30) Trifecta informed me the release candidate was their new V2 release for the Cruze Gen-2 (Similar to how they did Gen-1).

So now the V2 tune is: 

Cruise Control=off. Sport mode. Shifts are firm and fast, auto stop is disabled. Transmission downshifts are aggressive and it will hold rev's.

Cruise Control=on. Tuned factory mode. The shifts are more smooth except under WOT conditions. Transmission downshifts are not as aggressive as sport mode. A pleasure to drive through the city. Cruise Control works as it did from the factory. Auto stop/start system remains intact.

Both tunes have the same throttle responses, at least I can't tell a difference.

Thanks to Trifecta for making it right and looking at the issue. It's a great value compared to the competition and has been a pleasure to work with! I recommend 10/10. The issues I posted about earlier in this thread have been addressed and corrected with this V2 release.


----------



## Premier17 (May 20, 2017)

Here is a very short video of where this tune really shines the most to me, partial throttle. The video is a quick acceleration from 20-60+ at about half throttle. You can see that it really starts to pull especially hard between 3-4,000 RPM. Love the extra power, especially when merging onto the highway. The best part? I can perform everyday driving scenarios without feeling like I"m beating the crap out of the car anymore. It's nice having the extra power on reserve. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emkbW3sDyDc&feature=youtu.be

I was about to take a second video from a stop at a red light when I looked to my right and directly beside me was a Sheriff staring me down. I chickened out of taking any other videos after that encounter...


----------



## zippypcs (Sep 6, 2017)

SO you are saying this is much better than the original tune? I noticed the gas pedal is a bit touchy with the original tune. Better /smoother pedal then? I will download and give it a try then. Thanks.


----------



## Premier17 (May 20, 2017)

Yes, I would say personally that the new tune is superior to the original in pretty much every way. Those are my feelings anyway with it. .


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

So now the question is, how much better is a custom tune compared to the now usable canned tune?

Trifecta is sounding like a good deal now, but I think I'll wait and see if Jerry (or Trifecta) comes up with a viable flex fuel tune.


----------



## Overbuilt (Jan 13, 2017)

Yes it's a much better deal. $349 vs $649 for 2017+ Gen2's. 

I can't answer your question of custom vs. canned because this is the only vehicle I've ever tuned.


----------



## zippypcs (Sep 6, 2017)

I still think best bang for the buck, Trifecta is the way for me to go. I am not going to mod this car out and I drive it every day. Just shy of 2 months and already 4100 miles. I will give a heads up after I drive the revision for a day or so. Currently it is snowing here so.......ya.


----------



## Premier17 (May 20, 2017)

I took a couple of videos yesterday showing the Acceleration from a stop with my Trifecta tune. With Traction on I saw 7.4 seconds 0-60, but I still had a lot of tire spin up until 30 MPH which also caused Torque Management to intervene and cut power. If there weren't spin I'd guess it would be under 7 seconds 0-60. The video I took with traction on unfortunately didn't turn out because of the camera's contrast with the sunny day. The gauges were all dark. A slower run, with traction and stability off was a decent video and I uploaded that to Youtube. After 30 MPH when the tire spin stops you can see how much harder the car pulls VS factory. Passing power is largely improved with the tune and shifts are very firm and quick. Wanted to have a video for anyone else considering this tune but don't really want to take more since I don't like beating on my car. lol. All in all I still after nearly three months with this tune recommend it, especially if you don't plan to modify your car other than the tune. For that reason I consider it a "better bang for the buck" than the BNR.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkGIerl93Fk


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Premier17 said:


> I took a couple of videos yesterday showing the Acceleration from a stop with my Trifecta tune. With Traction on I saw 7.4 seconds 0-60, but I still had a lot of tire spin up until 30 MPH which also caused Torque Management to intervene and cut power. If there weren't spin I'd guess it would be under 7 seconds 0-60. The video I took with traction on unfortunately didn't turn out because of the camera's contrast with the sunny day. The gauges were all dark. A slower run, with traction and stability off was a decent video and I uploaded that to Youtube. After 30 MPH when the tire spin stops you can see how much harder the car pulls VS factory. Passing power is largely improved with the tune and shifts are very firm and quick. Wanted to have a video for anyone else considering this tune but don't really want to take more since I don't like beating on my car. lol. All in all I still after nearly three months with this tune recommend it, especially if you don't plan to modify your car other than the tune. For that reason I consider it a "better bang for the buck" than the BNR.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkGIerl93Fk


Thanks for your awesome feedback and customer experience


----------



## sillysleeper (Jan 6, 2018)

I personally love the Trifecta tune so far, also wanting to keep mostly stock due to warranty and I love the transparent option plus you can always flash back to stock if need be. Superior to stock in every way.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

sillysleeper said:


> I personally love the Trifecta tune so far, also wanting to keep mostly stock due to warranty and I love the transparent option plus you can always flash back to stock if need be. Superior to stock in every way.


Hey thanks for the great feedback. Glad to hear it!


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

I'm very tempted but I am in Canada. So the price I see is not the price I will end up paying(more like $715 with the current money exchange) but that's not the real concern. Is my Canadian 2018 6 speed manual Hatch eligible for this awesome tune?


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

nightfallgrey2018 said:


> I'm very tempted but I am in Canada. So the price I see is not the price I will end up paying(more like $715 with the current money exchange) but that's not the real concern. Is my Canadian 2018 6 speed manual Hatch eligible for this awesome tune?


For sure! The 2018MY is definitely supported 

Contact us for more information.


----------



## 901-Memphis (Mar 5, 2018)

I am considering this for my 2012 Cruze. Do you recommend running higher viscosity oil with the tune? Will oil temperatures increase dramatically?


----------



## zippypcs (Sep 6, 2017)

Factory specs call for 5w-30 oil. Stay with that viscosity. Only thing I do different is run full synthetic and have since first oil change.


----------



## 901-Memphis (Mar 5, 2018)

I am already planning on running A3/B3 0w30 or 0w40 grade synthetics like Castrol Edge as they are slightly thicker overall HTHSV but not overtly.


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

WOT-Tuning said:


> For sure! The 2018MY is definitely supported
> 
> Contact us for more information.


I pretty much have lost my interest mainly because of our Canadian dollar sinking as fast as the Titanic nowadays. As of today, for every $100 U.S. money, we Canadians need to throw $36 more. So, on a $550 purchase, I would need to shed out $200 more just because of the rate exchange. Back around 2014, our money was worth a few cents more than the U.S. dollar. What a shame.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

The dollar has always been sinking. 

I remember as a kid $1 got you 2.50 Deutchmarks Back in 77 when we lived in Germany. Today it gets you .82 Euros. Guess the Deutchmark is no more.


----------



## Premier17 (May 20, 2017)

Nightfall, the base Trifecta tune is only $350. The more expensive tune is only if you plan to mod more in the future and will need a tune re-write to support those mods.


----------



## 901-Memphis (Mar 5, 2018)

I thought it was $300?


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

For the Gen 1 it's $298 and $398 for Advantage and Elite, respectively. For the 2nd Gen it's $349 and $549.


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

snowwy66 said:


> The dollar has always been sinking.
> 
> I remember as a kid $1 got you 2.50 Deutchmarks Back in 77 when we lived in Germany. Today it gets you .82 Euros. Guess the Deutchmark is no more.


I know what you mean but there are certain periods in time like what we have presently where it doesn't make any sense to buy something from the U.S. because of our Canadian dollar value. I still buy a few inexpensive things from time to time from the U.S. and even with our low value $$$, I still save a few $$$ here and there. I bought a BenQ gaming monitor back in 2014 from the U.S. Amazon and I saved over $200 just because our dollar at that time was on par with the American currency and ordering the same monitor from Amazon Canada would have cost me $500. Not anymore. I'm not ready to throw away $200 just for the sake of currency difference...it just makes me feel bad throwing away money like this.
@Premier17. You have a point but it's still a lot of money just for the currency exchange. As of today, $350=$476 for me. No way.


----------



## drebinpk (Mar 29, 2018)

Im interested in getting a tune for my 2017 cruze hatchback and had a quick question. Would i be able to get the advantage tune now and if i decide to do ugrades to the car later upgrade to the elite for the price difference?


----------



## pyoung796 (Mar 19, 2018)

Can i download a copy of the current stock ecm and tcm with HP Tuners ? That way i have a copy. I plan on getting the GM Performance CAI and it comes with a reflash. I would like to compare the tunes to see what the GM Performance tune changes. Also is the Trifecta stock tune a copy of the stock tune that is in my car now, or a tweaked tune that they call stock for the stock tune?


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

drebinpk said:


> Im interested in getting a tune for my 2017 cruze hatchback and had a quick question. Would i be able to get the advantage tune now and if i decide to do ugrades to the car later upgrade to the elite for the price difference?


Yep! You can purchase Advantage and later upgrade to Elite, you only pay the difference between the two tiers. 



pyoung796 said:


> Can i download a copy of the current stock ecm and tcm with HP Tuners ? That way i have a copy. I plan on getting the GM Performance CAI and it comes with a reflash. I would like to compare the tunes to see what the GM Performance tune changes. Also is the Trifecta stock tune a copy of the stock tune that is in my car now, or a tweaked tune that they call stock for the stock tune?


Our calibration product includes the factory calibration your vehicle already has. No need to download or save anything from the vehicle 
You can flash back to that factory calibration at any time you need.


----------



## pyoung796 (Mar 19, 2018)

If i have to go in to the dealer for service, and the dealer needs to access the ecm to do it's work, will they be able to detect that my ecm has been flashed/tampered with and void my power train warranty ?


----------



## rcruze (Mar 22, 2018)

WOT-Tuning said:


> Yes, the development for the new CTD is underway. We will make an announcement as soon as it is ready for retail


Any update to the CTD tune ability?


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

rcruze said:


> Any update to the CTD tune ability?


Nothing new to share on that front yet.


----------



## Premier17 (May 20, 2017)

drebinpk said:


> Im interested in getting a tune for my 2017 cruze hatchback and had a quick question. Would i be able to get the advantage tune now and if i decide to do ugrades to the car later upgrade to the elite for the price difference?


I don't know this for an absolute fact, but from what I've heard/read, yes you can do that. I would definitely reach out to Trifecta directly to get confirmation before making that choice though.


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

WOT-Tuning said:


> TRIFECTA: Building on the success of a new era for Chevrolet Cruze, TRIFECTA is proud to introduce its performance calibration for the 2017 Cruze and all-new 2017 Cruze Hatch equipped with the 1.4L turbo engine. TRIFECTA offers best-in-class performance, and exclusive features to make your 2017 Chevrolet Cruze the sport sedan - or hatch - you've always wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a couple questions concerning a 2018 Stock Cruze LT.

I have had my car for a month but it seems to lack some oomph when on the expressway and or around town.
The tranny seems sluggish as well.

I don't want to have to use premium gas so what type of improvements could I expect with the standard tune
and low octane gas?

I drive mostly around a rural community /towns but I would like better response from the car and tranny
when on the road, when in stock mode (CC on) does the transmission tune still give then improvements in the shifting?

The latest Tune come as stated on the cruzetalk forum with the throttle not so jerky when in sport mode
on take off? I would not like that.

Will I also be able to switch tunes around like loading without or with Auto stop enabled and
cruse control on/off loaded or not?

How long for delivery?

Thank You​


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello,

You can still expect the transmission changes, the vehicle power modes, throttle changes, as well as additional power to still be available even lower octane fuel. Our calibration is octane adaptive. Not like the stock hi/lo timing tables. These are a specific set of tables designed and customized by us to provide the very best in octane adaptation and knock biasing, exclusive to our products.

Will you see better performance overall on premium fuel, yes, and it is recommended, but not needed to experience what a tune has to offer.

Please contact us directly to initiate a better dialogue about the product features, etc. You'll be able to talk directly with a sales staff member and get replies within minutes usually during business hours (were not always online on the forums or social media).


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

TRIFECTA said:


> Hello,
> 
> You can still expect the transmission changes, the vehicle power modes, throttle changes, as well as additional power to still be available even lower octane fuel. Our calibration is octane adaptive. Not like the stock hi/lo timing tables. These are a specific set of tables designed and customized by us to provide the very best in octane adaptation and knock biasing, exclusive to our products.
> 
> ...


Thank you

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

Does your tune trigger the ECM write count?


Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

alanl11 said:


> Does your tune trigger the ECM write count?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


It does not.


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

TRIFECTA said:


> It does not.


Forgive me but how is that possible that you can Flash the ECM and NOT trip the flash counter.

Have you guys figured a way to prevent it. I have rooted my Samsung Android phones in the past when it

was possible to flash a new Rom with out tripping the Knox counter, but now that is not possible.

So I know that it may be possible to do depending on how strong GM makes their counter measures.

I have no Idea how strong it may be. 

I have to be very confident that It will not flash the counter most of the piston failures are do to LSPI

II believe it's called Low Speed Pre ignition. I think their may be a lot of other people interested in the answer here.

We are all worried about the warranty. I know GM can try to void it for any reason but I don't want to give them a good one.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Our calibration and software is not using off the shelf tools like EFI or HPT. It's custom designed and purpose built. Which is how we are able to offer all the exclusive features like the different driving modes, octane adaptation that goes beyond the simply high and low timing tables the car has from the factory, no lift shift, etc.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

TRIFECTA said:


> Our calibration and software is not using off the shelf tools like EFI or HPT. It's custom designed and purpose built. Which is how we are able to offer all the exclusive features like the different driving modes, octane adaptation that goes beyond the simply high and low timing tables the car has from the factory, no lift shift, etc.


Can you make it Flex Fuel with a functioning alcohol sensor?


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Taxman said:


> Can you make it Flex Fuel with a functioning alcohol sensor?


Yes, this is something we have been offering for years on the 1.4T Sonic and 1st gen Cruze. Not something we offer the Gen 2 just yet, however.


----------



## So_ice_cold (Apr 30, 2017)

I have it on my 2nd Gen. I love it! Is anyone having problems with their car??? Im experiencing lag. Im going to delete and run the tune again. My 3rd time.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

So_ice_cold said:


> I have it on my 2nd Gen. I love it! Is anyone having problems with their car??? Im experiencing lag. Im going to delete and run the tune again. My 3rd time.


Don't hesitate to use your account to contact our support staff with any concerns you may have. They'll be happy to help you out!


----------



## funkyman (Apr 15, 2017)

Guys i have ben using Trifecta for over 2 years on my 2nd generation Cruzes.I have 15k miles and had the tune since 300 miles on the clock.It runs better than original>been to service no issues or problems.Too many unnecessary questions.Just buy the freaking tune and be done with it.Youll never look back.The thing flies even with 4 people in the vehicle you feel the 245lbft


----------



## Carminooch (Mar 23, 2018)

TRIFECTA said:


> Yes, the development for the new CTD is underway. We will make an announcement as soon as it is ready for retail


Hello, any update? This was some time ago and I’m seeing nothing else for the diesel folks here. Any word?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Carminooch said:


> Hello, any update? This was some time ago and I’m seeing nothing else for the diesel folks here. Any word?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing new to offer on that gen 2 CTD front. Unfortunately, with all the latest legal problems companies are having with diesel emissions, GM being taken to court and now subpoena companies for information on customers that have tuned their CTD's, we may not bring anything to market for the newer gen2 CTD.


----------



## Carminooch (Mar 23, 2018)

TRIFECTA said:


> Nothing new to offer on that gen 2 CTD front. Unfortunately, with all the latest legal problems companies are having with diesel emissions, GM being taken to court and now subpoena companies for information on customers that have tuned their CTD's, we may not bring anything to market for the newer gen2 CTD.


This is extremely disappointing. It’s shameful that the 1.6 is tuned to no end in Europe, but once you bring it here, all bets are off the table.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Carminooch said:


> This is extremely disappointing. It’s shameful that the 1.6 is tuned to no end in Europe, but once you bring it here, all bets are off the table.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep! Emissions rules here, especially now when it comes to diesels, are no joke. GM is also just making it near impossible to tune these. Companies are resorting to piggyback systems etc, sort of like what they do in Europe, or even using whole new custom EFI swaps so they can tune these.


----------



## Carminooch (Mar 23, 2018)

TRIFECTA said:


> Yep! Emissions rules here, especially now when it comes to diesels, are no joke. GM is also just making it near impossible to tune these. Companies are resorting to piggyback systems etc, sort of like what they do in Europe, or even using whole new custom EFI swaps so they can tune these.


Yeah it sucks, what can ya do. Hey I appreciate you taking the time to explain why, that makes a lot more sense to me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Carminooch said:


> Yeah it sucks, what can ya do. Hey I appreciate you taking the time to explain why, that makes a lot more sense to me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No problem! Thanks for the interest


----------



## grimstar8402 (Jun 13, 2019)

Hello I just purchased a used 2017 Cruze LT Hatchback, if I did a CAI, and Cat Back Exhaust, will the tune recognize the changes and adapt for even more performance? Also the dyno shown on the product page is that with a stock Cruze?


----------

